# I cant upgrade 13.0 to 13.1



## kerogaz (May 9, 2022)

```
sudo freebsd-update -r 13.1-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 13.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
kernel/generic-dbg world/base-dbg world/lib32-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

This may be because upgrading from this platform (amd64)
or release (13.1-RELEASE) is unsupported by freebsd-update. Only
platforms with Tier 1 support can be upgraded by freebsd-update.
See https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/index.html for more info.

If unsupported, FreeBSD must be upgraded by source.


ping freebsd.org
PING freebsd.org (96.47.72.84): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 96.47.72.84: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=114.404 ms
64 bytes from 96.47.72.84: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=114.332 ms
64 bytes from 96.47.72.84: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=114.453 ms
^C
--- freebsd.org ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 114.332/114.396/114.453/0.050 ms
```


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE hasn't been released yet,









						FreeBSD 13.1 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## kerogaz (May 9, 2022)

like the announcement of the release was dated May 8 ?


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2022)

Schedule has shifted a bit because more release candidates were required (the original schedule only had 2). There has been no official announcement of 13.1-RELEASE yet.

Schedules are made 'tentatively'. Which means the dates can shift, they're not set in stone.


----------



## ap3man (May 9, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Schedule has shifted a bit because more release candidates were required (the original schedule only had 2). There has been no official announcement of 13.1-RELEASE yet.
> 
> Schedules are made 'tentatively'. Which means the dates can shift, they're not set in stone.


I'll say thanks for that brief explanation, even if the OP neglects to. Cheers.


----------



## mer (May 9, 2022)

The announce mailing list should have something when it's released or worst case the front page at freebsd.org should have something, probably under latest news


----------



## kerogaz (May 12, 2022)

Thank you. I have been using the product since version 10 , but I forgot that as a rule, the actual release announcement is usually at least 2 weeks late from the previously announced


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 18, 2022)

kerogaz said:


> … as a rule, the actual release announcement is usually at least 2 weeks late from the previously announced



Not really a rule, or a rule of thumb. 

Better to think of the rule as: schedules are subject to change. 



grahamperrin said:


> … you can add the _Solved_ prefix.



The same for this topic 



mer said:


> The announce mailing list should have something when it's released …



 <https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-announce/2022-May/000032.html> was posted on the day of the announcement.



mer said:


> the front page at freebsd.org should have something, probably under latest news



Also, more prominently (higher): 






– a direct link to the announcement. 

The main page for FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE lacks a link to the announcement: 









						FreeBSD 13.1 Release Information
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




<https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=264037#c3>


----------

